# Slipstreaming Office XP SP1 and SP2



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

This scenario explains how to create an integrated installation of Office XP and the corresponding service pack in a shared distribution folder on a network or on your local computer. To complete this procedure, you must have the original Office XP CD media.

Note: This explanation is based upon usage of Office XP and SP2, but will also work for SP1 and future service packs.

Note: SP2 already holds all the fixes and patches that were applied in SP1, so you do NOT need to apply SP2 over SP1, instead apply ONLY SP2. Also, if you have a slipstreamed Office XP with SP1 and you want to slipstream SP2, you'll have to start from the beginning, from a non-slipstreamed Office XP CD.

Prerequisites 
Before we begin anything, you'll need to have a few things:

Office XP CD 
The Administrative Update of Service Pack 2 - download it right here: 
http://download.microsoft.com/download/officexpstandard/sp/oxpsp2/w98nt42kmexp/en-us/oxpsp2a.exe (50.2mb)

No, the regular SP won't do.

Note: You can also slipstream SP1 if you want:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/officexpstandard/sp/oxpsp1/w98nt42kmexp/en-us/oxpsp1a.exe (39.1mb)

At least 525MB of free space on your hard drives 
A CDR/CDRW drive, CD burning software and (This is actually only optional, but if you want to burn the resulting slipstreamed Office XP you'll need it).

Step 1: Copy the Office XP CD to your local HD 
Note: Do NOT copy your CD to your HD! Doing so will cause the setup files to grow to more than 900mb, and you will not be able to burn them to CD.

Instead, use the following steps:

Insert the Office XP CD into your drive, from the "Start" button select "Run" and type

x:\setup /a

where x is the physical drive your CD drive is assigned. Notice there's a space between the "setup" and the "/".

This is going to start the install process of Office XP. You'll be presented with the option of where you want the files to go (I chose "c:\office"), and you'll be asked to enter your CD key.

After entering the CD key, you'll be presented with the End User License Agreement. Accept their then continue.

(Read Change Office XP CD Key the page if you want).

It's going to appear to be installing, but in fact your files are being copied over to your hard drive.

The completion window will pop up and the entire Office XP CD is now copied to your hard drive.

Step 2: Extract the Service Pack files 
The next step is to decompress the Administrative Update into a folder on your hard drive.

For SP2 slipstreaming you can run the command "x:\oxpsp2a.exe" from the Run menu, where "x" is equal to the drive letter where you downloaded the admin install, or just double click on the install file. This will pop up the EULA for the update. Click "Yes" and continue.

Note: For SP1 slipstreaming you can run the command "x:\oxpsp1a.exe" from the Run menu.

Read my lips: You need the administrative version of SP1 or SP2 to perform the slipstreaming process. The regular SP won't do. Download it from the link at the Prerequisites section above.

You'll be asked where to extract the update. Enter it here or use the browse button if you've made the folder already. If you specify a directory that doesn't exist, it will be made automatically. I suggest you do it in a folder called SP2, but you can call it anything you want.

Once you click "OK", the file extraction begins.

You should have two files located in the directory you extracted to. A large file that is named MAINSP2ff.msp, which updates core components for Office XP, and a smaller one called Owc10SP2ff.msp, which updates Office Web Components.

Note: The SP1 filenames will be different and have a "1" instead of a "2" in their names.

Step 3: Apply SP to the installation files 
Start the "Run" command from your "Start" menu again. Enter the following command:

msiexec /p x:\sp2\MAINSP2ff.msp /a x:\office\proplus.msi shortfilenames=true /qb

Where "x" is the drive letter where the files are located, OFFICE is the folder where the Office XP files were copied, and SP2 is the folder where the SP2 files were extracted. Just copy the above line and change the folder locations to ease your typing and reduce spelling mistakes.

This will update the core components.

Note: For SP1 you need to change the file name to MAINSP1ff.msp

Once that is done, you'll need to update the web components. Start the "Run" command from your "Start" menu again. Enter the following command:

msiexec /p x:\sp2\Owc10SP2ff.msp /a x:\office\owc10.msi shortfilenames=true /qb

Note: For SP1 you need to change the file name to Owc10SP1ff.msp

Step 4: Additional patches 
October 16 2002 Word and Excel updates 
Update: For the slipstreaming of the Word and Excel updates that were released on October 16 2002 do the following:

Download the administrative versions of the updates (see link below) and extract them to 2 folders (I called them Word and Excel respectively). Enter the following command from the "Run" command:

msiexec /p x:\word\WINWORDff.msp /a x:\office\proplus.msi shortfilenames=true /qb

msiexec /p x:\excel\EXCELff.msp /a x:\office\proplus.msi shortfilenames=true /qb

(change X to the proper drive letter).

Again, you need the administrative versions of these updates to be able to slipstream them into the Office XP CD:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/word2002/patch/wrd1005/w98nt42kmexp/en-us/wrd1005a.exe (5mb)

and

http://download.microsoft.com/download/Excel2002/patch/exc1003/w98nt42kmexp/en-us/exc1003a.exe (13.3mb)

January 22 2003 Outlook update 
Update: For the slipstreaming of the Outlook update that was released on January 22 2003 do the following:

Download the administrative version of the update (see link below) and extract it to a folder (I called it Outlook). Enter the following command from the "Run" command:

msiexec /p x:\outlook\OUTLOOKff.msp /a x:\office\proplus.msi shortfilenames=true /qb

(change X to the proper drive letter).

You need the administrative version of this update to be able to slipstream it into the Office XP CD:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/3/d/03dcc183-a46e-4c22-9fbd-1fcb32f0fd91/Olk1006a.exe (3.57mb)

Step 5: Burn the files to a CD (optional) 
Use you favorite CD-Burning software and burn the OFFICE folder to a CD.

You don't need instructions for that, do you?


----------

